# Dec 69 Red Fenderless Stingray



## mcmfw2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fresh out of the detail booth 


 

 ...is this Nice bright shiny red Standard


----------



## Intense One (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice 'Ray.......clean mo'chine


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 29, 2016)

Killer Ray !!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 29, 2016)

Red Stingray and a White Seat - Killer Combination!!!  Well Done.


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 29, 2016)

matching December 68 cousin i've been thinking about selling


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 29, 2016)

a distant cousin in opaque red


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 29, 2016)

schwinnray said:


> matching December 68 cousin i've been thinking about selling
> View attachment 389710




I'd be interested if you plan on selling. Pm me if you want to talk details.


----------

